# 15kWh battery-kit in Prius2



## ksor (Dec 23, 2012)

WaWa said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Very soon, my Prius2 will be equipped with a *15 kWh-kit*, using LiFeYPO4 batteries. in fact, my electro-technicien will use *78 cells, resulting in 250 V.*
> I would be pleased to know if anyone has already done the same *= 15 kWh-kit in a Prius2.* I should be able to reach 60 miles (100 km) in EV-mode at highway speeds. I will start using a 220 V. power-supply at home with 2.5sq. cables and 16 A. max. Later it will be possible to use 400 V for fast charging.
> ...


Hi !
I just got my Prius 2008 and what a car but I'm a little disappointed with the EV-mode - way too shot and way too slow !

What is it YOU got that cures this problem ... and at what price ?


----------



## Simon the Frenchie (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Wawa,
It is more or less what I'm going to do, take a look here http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81629
Did you started the conversion or already bough the components?
I would be glad to help you, and never know.. France isn't too far from Belgium!
Simon


----------



## WaWa (Oct 8, 2012)

Dear friends,

In fact, the whole idea is delayed due to legal fights between Sinopoly and Winston. The whole market went crazy.

I am working with a Dutch company that made about a douzen kits upgrading Prius II's. About four 15 kWh kits were made and installed. Since the batteries became difficult to get, we are looking into a make that is easier to get here in central Europe. It looks good, but it might take a month or 2/3 before new kits can be made. We do not go for less than 15 kWh giving about 100 km in EV mode! The downside is the price: € 11 K. Nevertheless, I am going for it. I hope that I will have a kit in my Prius II before summertime.

Kind regards,

Walter


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry but why is the Sinopoly/Winston split affecting you?

There is no issue with getting cells from either. I know for fact that Sinopoly have several million AH of batteries on the shelf ready to ship.


----------



## WaWa (Oct 8, 2012)

Here in Central Europe it is very confusing. Several resellers claim that they are *the* official dealer. However, 78 cells + BMS + Controller + rest = 160 kg and the bottom of the trunk raises by 6 cms. Although it works perfectly now, I am inclined to wait for a better solution. Also it is being said that the cells in question have performance differences by 30 %.

I wont wait forever, but I hope to have the 'new' version before springtime.

Kind regards,

Walter


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

WaWa said:


> Here in Central Europe it is very confusing. Several resellers claim that they are *the* official dealer. However, 78 cells + BMS + Controller + rest = 160 kg and the bottom of the trunk raises by 6 cms. Although it works perfectly now, I am inclined to wait for a better solution. Also it is being said that the cells in question have performance differences by 30 %.
> 
> I wont wait forever, but I hope to have the 'new' version before springtime.
> 
> ...


Right OK.

As someone who is actively reselling for Sinopoly (mainly in the UK but EU too) I can tell you that there is no 'official dealer'. It is essentially a free for all. The dealer buys the cells from the manufacturer and sells them on. There are no official dealers whatsoever. Simples.

(who is claiming to be the official dealer?)

Which cells have a performance increase of 30%? As you are talking of a 250v and 15KWH pack I assume you are talking about the Sinopoly 60AH (B) cells?

http://www.sinopolybattery.com/ClientResources/201203261553412.pdf

If so these are readily available from a couple of suppliers in the EU (including myself and GWL power - see the ads on the RHS) and direct from the factory.

Hope this helps,

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## WaWa (Oct 8, 2012)

Mike,
3xE from Poland said to be the official dealer for CE. Selling GBS, Sinopoly, Winston, Calb and Headway.
Winston was said to have instabilities of 30 %.
That is all I know.
► BTW, Do you have an opinion on the cells Tesla is using?
Kindest regards,
Walter


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi walter,
I can say for certain that 3xe are not an official dealer. They are simply reselling the cells exactly the same as GWL power and myself are doing.

It's simple, anyone wanting to resell the cells just buys from the factory, has them delivered and sells them on.

I have heard that Winston is to stop trading due to a patent dispute but that wont affect anything on the Sinopoly side of the split.

As for Tesla, I haven't used the cells but I understand that they use several thousand Panasonic 18650 cells which are around 3-4Ah in capacity. The advantage being that these are mass produced in the extremes for many applications such as laptops, power tools etc. So any advances in technology will quickly be seen in the 18650 form factor - of which tesla already has the containers so its just a straight swap.

The disadvantage being that there is so many of them! More chance of a bad connection = increased resistance = increased heat = more energy wasted.

Hope this helps.


----------



## WaWa (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Mike for your explanations on the dealership issue and Tesla's cells. Connecting so many requires an invention on itself on how to do this reliably.

Bets regards,

Walter


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

I cant comment on the Prius specifically -it will probably need the BMS in order to operate.

With the prismatic cells such as Sinopoly, CALB, GBS, Hipower, Winston etc. There is a lot of evidence to suggest that a BMS often actually does more harm than good.

A lot of research suggest that 'cell drift' simply doesn't exist so a good top or bottom balance with no BMS whatsoever will be more than adequate to support small numbers of Prismatic Cells.


----------



## WaWa (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for your tutorial on the subject of BMS,,etc.

We'll be in touch: I keep you updated on the progress of my 'system'. Hopefully it wil be ready by this springtime?

Kind regards and happy New Year!

Waltter


----------



## WaWa (Oct 8, 2012)

*WHO or WHAT does better?*

This week I managed to do 1,003 km / 620 miles with 800cc/100 km.


----------



## WaWa (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, I made the following considerations: 
[1] 4 kW is not enough for my daily use. I wanted 60 miles / 100 km. in EV.
[2] The amount of work is practically the same. Except putting over 2000 cells together instead of 500, all the rest of the electronics work is the same.
[3] With the small 18650-type cells, the weight is still only 160 pounds. 

Kind regards,

Walter





acrel-phev-kit said:


> 15kwh bttery kit is too heavy, whout about 4kwh?


----------

